# 72 GP front buckets same as 69 GTO?



## jduranso (Jul 25, 2007)

I have builder 69 GTO HT missing the front bucket seats, a buddy is junking a 72 Grand prix with buckets. Back of seat / headrest looks correct but bottom cushion appears differant. Anybody know would GTO seat covers fit these seats. Thanx in advance


----------

